
This clever case pops open to protect your phone when you drop it - lisper
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/27/this-clever-case-pops-open-to-protect-your-phone-when-you-drop-it/
======
sgillen
Personally I think this is an over engineered phone case. I can see it either
not deploying correctly every time or deploying on accident a lot.

Still a cool idea but I’ll stick with a normal shell.

